# Robert Abbot: The dissolute youth directed to Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 23, 2020)

The Ale-house must be your Chappell, Kitchen, Workhouse: the first draught is your prayer, the next your breakfast, and the last your work. Yet if ye had but a Priest that would prophecy of Wine and strong drink, and say, Come let us fill our selves with Wine and strong drink, tomorrow shall be as this day, and much more abundant, he were the only man, and you the only people of the world I know you think yourselves very familiar with Christ, as if he would pass by these slips of youth, and embrace you in the arms of his mercy upon the least call. ...

For more, see Robert Abbot: The dissolute youth directed to Christ.


----------

